# Computer starts but monitor light stays Orange



## lello91

Hello,
I'm currently having a problem with my PC. I am able to start up my computer but the monitor stays blank. In fact, the monitor light goes green for 5 seconds, and turns orange after that. I've checked all the fans in my computer, and everything is working fine. I've took out my 512MB memory card and started the computer, but nothing happened. I've read a thread about removing the CMOS for 10 minutes. I've removed it as it said, but also nothing happened. This is the second time that I have this problem. Last year, my technician changed the motherboard and it worked fine till now. I don't know what's it all about, but how can it be the motherboard if I only had it for one year. I own a home made pc, Intel Pentium 4 with 3Ghz, a 128mb Ati Radeon 9200SE videocard and a 512MB memory card. Could anyone help me with this..Thank you very much.


----------



## sobeit

what happens if you pull the power cord for about 10 seconds prior to powering up?


----------



## lello91

i tried that man, and when I restart the computer, same problem!
do u have any clue?


----------



## oldmn

Have you checked the monitor to make sure it is working?
Make sure your video card is completely seated.
With most electronics, it can work fine one minute turn if off and it never starts again.:4-dontkno 
It can be any number of reasons things go bad diode, capacitor, IC chip. 
What MOB is this?


----------



## lello91

both are working...


----------



## oldmn

lello91 said:


> both are working...


I take it you tried them both in a differant system?
Does your MOB have On-board video?


----------



## lello91

yeah it has one..i've just checked it...I tried my monitor on another pc and it worked fine


----------



## oldmn

lello91 said:


> what do you mean by that:S..sorry but im not an expert in computer hardwares and what does mob stands for motherboards?


Sorry, yes MOB is Mother Board.
What I meant was have you tested the monitor and video card in a different system. (Some people have several systems around which makes it nice for testing).
I May have mis understood you answer also when you said they were both working. did this mean your problem is solved?
Remove the video card remove the cmos Battery for a few minutes to reset the bois and hook the monitor to the On board video and see if it works.


----------



## lello91

no, i meant that I've tried the monitor on another computer and it worked fine. I did the same thing for the video card. So the problem is not from any of these two.


----------



## oldmn

lello91 said:


> no, i meant that I've tried the monitor on another computer and it worked fine. I did the same thing for the video card. So the problem is not from any of these two.


What are your power supply specifications?


----------



## lello91

its an OKIA LC-B450E

+5V & +3.3V combined load 230W
+5V, +12V & +3.3V combined load 422W.
Total Output is 450W MAX.

that's a picture about the specs.


----------



## oldmn

Would you happen to have another power supply (PSU) to try. This is not a quality PSU it may not have stable enough power anymore. These things will deterioate with thim.
This is why I recommend trying with the minimum installed.


----------



## lello91

what psu would you recommand to me to go buy because I dont have any "new psu" around. The other one that I have, its pretty old.


----------



## oldmn

Here is some info that should help
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## lello91

don't you think that the problem might come from the mobo? assuming that I've changed it once and everything work out?


----------



## oldmn

It could still be the MOB. But not having enough power could explain why it went out again.


----------



## lello91

okay okay... do you know what specs should I check before buying the new one:S?


----------



## oldmn

Do you want to Up grade the system or just replace the MOB?
If you want to replace the MOB again then you will need to match the MOB with the processor you have.
If you want to upgrade the whole system it would be up to you what you want to spend.
What MOB have you got now?
What processor?
Memory modules?


----------



## lello91

no I'm gonna look forward to upgrade my psu at first but I have no clue how much voltage should I get, and what psu would work and what would not work on my computer.


----------



## oldmn

Here is a PSU Calculator remember to add 10% then round up.
What is your system manufacturer?


----------



## lello91

My current psu wattage is 450w am i right??
I've done the PSU Calculator..and it says that it recommands an 360W...doesnt mean that I'm currently good? Also, I've noticed a beep that I didnt use to hear before that the computer crashes..does it indicates something?


----------



## intelfan

hi there id suggests to get this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148033 it's cheap nice and the costumers review are nice.:smile:


----------



## hiteshi55

my computer xp instolling but my pc hang how problem 
peisce guid


----------

